# redfoot pic



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

:laugh:


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

nice


----------



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

awsome


----------



## J_TREAT911 (May 29, 2003)

That is sweet!


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

nice!


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

cute turts


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

cute


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

Redfoot tortoises are my favorite tortoises...besides Indian Star tortoises...they get huge!!! Some day I hope to have one, they are pretty expenisve..I am gonna have to wait before I have my own house to get one..and a big yard..


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

How much did they cost you? I want one soo damn bad!


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

> How much did they cost you? I want one soo damn bad!


When I bopught them the female if I remember correctly was $140 and the male cherryhead was $170. the female I bought about 8 years ago and the male about two years ago. It really sucks the cork suckin lawmakers in Pa. made it illegal to sell any turtles or tortoiuses of any size without three seperat vet documents that they are free of semonella which would cost about 75-100 dollars each. so it pretty impractical to sell them anymore. But you can buy a black mamba or spitting cobra with no problem at all









They have recently started mating though so im hoping to get some eggs soon. not sure if the female is large enough yet though, shes about 7 inches slsl and may need to grow another 1-3 inches before shes ready.


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

if you get babies then you will make your money back :nod: 
or will you?


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

> if you get babies then you will make your money back
> or will you?


nope as I said they need those vet checks which will altogether cost up to $300 plus what I would want to sell the tort for so I dont imagine anyone wanting to pay over $400 for a redfoot when they can go to an out of state reptile show to buy one. Although im not sure how that works for buying or selling over the net, maybe what the law dont know wont hurt them.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

red torts u have there
any pics of there enclosure


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

rbp75 said:


> > How much did they cost you? I want one soo damn bad!
> 
> 
> When I bopught them the female if I remember correctly was $140 and the male cherryhead was $170. the female I bought about 8 years ago and the male about two years ago. It really sucks the cork suckin lawmakers in Pa. made it illegal to sell any turtles or tortoiuses of any size without three seperat vet documents that they are free of semonella which would cost about 75-100 dollars each. so it pretty impractical to sell them anymore. But you can buy a black mamba or spitting cobra with no problem at all
> ...


 Well thats pretty weird, my lfs sells them, my friend just bout a greek tortoise last week.....thats pretty screwed up, turts and tortoises only get salmonella when they are babys, and that goes away, and when they live in poor living conditions. I guess many pet stores dont really follow the rules, all of my lfs sell baby turtles the size of nickels, and you are not allowed to.


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

Were you talking about all torotises or red foots in general?


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

> red torts u have there
> any pics of there enclosure


Heres one, will be putting in a nesting box soon for the female.


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

heres on of them doin it







the male makes a loud clucking sound when there gettin it on


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

> Were you talking about all torotises or red foots in general?


from what I know all turts and torts of any size are illegal. Whats the name of your lfs?


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

Aquatic Gardens...they also sell tortoises at PetsMart, thats where I got mine..


----------



## rUBY84 (Jan 8, 2004)

rbp75 said:


> heres on of them doin it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 hahaa








... nice


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

> Aquatic Gardens...they also sell tortoises at PetsMart, thats where I got mine..


cool I have a petsmart opening soon where I live maybe they would buy some babies when I get some.


----------

